# Sam's tournament?



## Knot playin (Mar 28, 2011)

Would someone please post some details for Sam's tournament.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I posted it a while back. I'll find it and post a link.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Its still early and you can register at any time of the month. Like stated in the rules on this thread, now that the tourney has started, you will have to wait 48 hrs to weigh in a fish from the time you register. I can register you over the phone if you wish and then you can pick up your registration paper when you get here.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/month-long-pompano-tourney-111146/


----------



## Knot playin (Mar 28, 2011)

I thought there was a Mack tournament


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

I saw a poster today for Cinco de Mackerel on May 5 Orange Beach Marina


----------

